
Artificial scarcity won’t prop up Bitcoin - mathattack
http://fortune.com/2017/12/21/artificial-scarcity-bitcoin/?utm_source=fortune.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=term-sheet&utm_content=2017122115pm
======
JonnyNova
Bitcoin itself has scarcity by design, but since it is an open idea backed by
nothing it really doesn't have any scarcity. The tons of new altcoins and
forks definitely reflects this. Android's fragmentation probably shows us what
crypto's future fragmentation will look like.

